# 40-50mm for a7r



## nda (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello All, just after some opinion/advice for my a7r, I'm looking for a 40-50mm lens with a fast aperture around 1.4 it can be an old or new lens since I will only be using it in manual focus with the appropriate adapter so any mount will be ok just want something that's not to expensive but reasonably sharp especially wide open, any suggestions? Even a vintage lens, but there's so many I'm not sure which one to get :-\ thanks...


----------



## tayassu (Dec 18, 2014)

If you define 1.8 as "around 1.4", go with the 55/1.8 Sony lens. 
Otherwise, maybe the Sigma Art with EF mount and Metabones adapter. 
Don't know about vintage lenses, though.


----------



## Lawliet (Dec 18, 2014)

The Samyang 35/1.4 would almost fit in the FL bracket and is as good as its counterparts that cost multiple times as much. (The same can be said about the 85/1.4, but that one is a bit far off in terms of perspective.)


----------



## meli (Dec 18, 2014)

Second hand and slightly expensive but worth a look: nikon's 50/1.2, Olympus Zuiko 55/1.2


----------



## preppyak (Dec 18, 2014)

nda said:


> since I will only be using it in manual focus with the appropriate adapter so any mount will be ok just want something that's not to expensive but reasonably sharp especially wide open, any suggestions?


Canon FD 50mm is pretty solid, but the SSC and FDn versions, I use it for my video work.

http://www.canonclassics.com/lens-review.php?itemid=21
http://www.canonclassics.com/lens-review.php?itemid=70

Dont have experience with the Nikon options, but I imagine the AI versions of their f/1.4 and f/1.2 are very good as well


----------



## msm (Dec 18, 2014)

tayassu said:


> If you define 1.8 as "around 1.4", go with the 55/1.8 Sony lens.
> Otherwise, maybe the Sigma Art with EF mount and Metabones adapter.
> Don't know about vintage lenses, though.



This!


----------



## nda (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks eveyone for your input, I will give the Canon FDn 50mm f/1.4 a try, I also purchased the Minolta MC Rokkor-PG 50mm 1.4, see what happens :-X


----------



## e17paul (Dec 22, 2014)

meli said:


> Second hand and slightly expensive but worth a look: nikon's 50/1.2, Olympus Zuiko 55/1.2



If going for a vintage manual focus lens the Olympus Zuiko 50/1.4 is also excellent.


----------

